# concrete guy needed



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Building a garage shed building in my back yard. Looking for a concrete guy to lay a 23 x 16 pad. Anyone know any cheap/good concrete guys who will do work in Missouri city?


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kyle Krause, Corporate Concrete.......Richmond area


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Gomez Concrete 281-380-0510, Joaquin, I had him do a 14'x47' patio. He and his crew did a great job at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Watching, need about the same thing. N


----------



## Flatty Stalker (Feb 24, 2010)

Fernando Renavoto , did 2 foundations and driveways lately for me, great guy 

much cheaper than any other bid I had 

281 413 1692 , tell him Randy Williams refered him


----------

